# What kind of frogs could this fit?



## Gopher7891 (Aug 29, 2011)

Hello, I just came into the ownership of a used aquarium tank. I'm not sure how many gallons, but it's 60 inch high by 16 by 13 diamond-shaped . I was thinking about creating a tropical topiary in there and possibly adding some frogs. What frogs, if any, would be able to fit in there?


----------



## trevtron2 (Aug 27, 2011)

I am sure you could put some darts in that!!!


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

Pictures please!!!!!!


----------



## Gopher7891 (Aug 29, 2011)

Ok here are a couple pics. 



















let me know what you think


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

I think you should box it up and send it to me


----------



## BethInAK (Jul 12, 2011)

THAT looks really fun. Is it one of those bubble column aquariums?

I found a GREAT display case on craigslist for 20$ but apparently I've used up my allotment of Husband Tolerance this week. It is "too big".


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

It appears to have a capacity of around 40 gallons, but it is definitely not suited for a terrestrial species. As far as dart frogs go, that eliminates most of the larger species. With that capacity, you'd probably want to go with a thumbnail dart frog that does well in groups, such as northern variabilis. 

It would probably be great for most treefrog species, but I don't know much about the care of treefrogs. It would be cool, but I imagine it'd be tough to use it for breeding due to limited access.


----------



## guppygal (Aug 23, 2007)

How about a real pretty green tree boa? No? Bummer.

Is it glass or acrylic?


----------



## Gopher7891 (Aug 29, 2011)

I was going the route of tree frogs or group darts as I'd rather not have to deal with territory issues and the such since I'm just beginning. I'd totally go for a tree boa, but my roommate will absolutely kill me.


----------



## Gopher7891 (Aug 29, 2011)

oh yeah and it's acrylic guppygal


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

WHOA! building in there would be like building a ship in a bottle.... then once you housed something in it, it would be like a piggy bank, to get anything out youd have to shatter it to pieces. really cool aquarium, but honestly you would never be able to light it for frogs(the plants really). my 55 verts are VERY difficult to plant due to this i cant imagine doing this beast?

edit: okay, build one BIG stick with java, orchids, broms, and lower it on to the base of leaf litter (i assume bottom would have to be hydroton?) still no access once its started


----------



## guppygal (Aug 23, 2007)

I dunno - if there's a will, there's a way. 1st of all, ditch the roomie 

2nd - what kind of access do you have to the innards?

About the lighting, Moty - is there a way to get creative with LED's going up and down?


----------



## Gopher7891 (Aug 29, 2011)

The only way to get in is via the top. However, if necessary, I have the tools to make a hinge door in one of the sides.


----------



## guppygal (Aug 23, 2007)

A full length hinge door? We might be on to something. This would give you all kinds of access to the innards.

Moty, are you still pondering about those lights? There should be a way to light this puppy up with a major meltdown. This is why I was thinking LED's -

As far as frogs go, I don't know anything about them, but have you looked into Mantellas? They're awfully pretty, and I think they'd be big enough to see. In a tank like this, you're going to want arboreal critters and, preferably, diurnal arboreal critters.

I've seen some remarkable stuff on some of these forums, so I know that someone should be able to toss out a few more ideas ~


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Jan 1, 2011)

That is definitely buildable, though it will be more of a challenge getting everything in there. Then again, the challenge is half the fun of building a viv. You might also be able to do a really long viv if you have the room by putting it on its side. Just a thought.


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

yeah ive tinkered with LEDs and and plant growth, but just havent been impressed with the lumens thats created nor the plant growth i expect. ive been in the LED business for 7 years and they have come a LONG LONG way but plant growth AND aesthetically appealing light isnt something ive seen accomplished yet. not to mention LEDs give off more heat than most people realize one you get into decent lumens.


----------



## Neontra (Aug 16, 2011)

LEDS won't work. Someone used 4 26w CFLs and 2 20w T5HOs on the sides, and was only 48x18x18. I recommend 4 T5HOs (High output T5s) and perhaps 8 26w CFLs or a 260w metal halide. Imagine doing a GS background...


----------



## ExoticPocket (Dec 23, 2010)

I wouldn't do a background in this tank. I'd get a a long piece of wood or multiple pieces and create a tree and have a bunch of broms and then put some ranitomeya in there. Personally I'd go with Varadero or some fantasticus. The hinged door sounds good but I wouldn't want to do it all the way up because I might not see on of the frogs or it could be on the door and then jump out when I'm not paying attention.


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

Neontra said:


> LEDS won't work. Someone used 4 26w CFLs and 2 20w T5HOs on the sides, and was only 48x18x18. I recommend 4 T5HOs (High output T5s) and perhaps 8 26w CFLs or a 260w metal halide. Imagine doing a GS background...


what do you mean " Someone used 4 26w CFLs and 2 20w T5HOs on the sides, and was only 48x18x18." ? yeah they OVER lit the viv.... A LOT, thats not required.

however i do agree T5Ho with a remote ballast helps keep heat down. but the required fixture would be interesting... if you could even do it?

i think you would have to use a humidifier at the top of this viv just to keep the top moist.

also dont use a back ground


----------



## Neontra (Aug 16, 2011)

motydesign said:


> what do you mean " Someone used 4 26w CFLs and 2 20w T5HOs on the sides, and was only 48x18x18." ? yeah they OVER lit the viv.... A LOT, thats not required.
> 
> however i do agree T5Ho with a remote ballast helps keep heat down. but the required fixture would be interesting... if you could even do it?
> 
> ...


Actually, it's not too overlit. The person is growing broms with good color, and a few other high lumen plants. And by the way, what I meant with the background is, you would have to crawl into the tank, spray some foam, and *try* to crawl out . I'm not even sure the sides were T5HO, i'm just trusting my bad memory. Search "48x18x18 vert construction" or something like that.
edit http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/71916-48x18x18-vert-build-log.html


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

your right that isnt bad... i eat my words, i think when i saw that i just didnt realize he went vert with the T5Hos (i thought all lights were on the top which would have been crazy) but really that is similar to the 55 verts i am trying to light... so i may have to take some notes


----------



## guppygal (Aug 23, 2007)

So, there's hope? Other than ditching the roomie? I knew y'all could come up with something. I have a 6' tank that I'd like to do a vertical, if it doesn't come crashing down on me -


----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

If you are crafty, you could always cut it in half or thirds and make 2-3 vivs out if it. bond an acrylic or polycarbonate piece to the top and bottom. Cut and hinge access doors on top. That would make lighting it easier. 

Another thought is to cut and hinge a door on the front for easier access.


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

boombotty said:


> If you are crafty, you could always cut it in half or thirds and make 2-3 vivs out if it. bond an acrylic or polycarbonate piece to the top and bottom. Cut and hinge access doors on top. That would make lighting it easier.
> 
> Another thought is to cut and hinge a door on the front for easier access.


yeah three vivs would be pretty cool and just throw a pair of different thumbs in each! good thought


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

I would probably cut and hinge the front in three prices, making separate doors. Also, I agree with moty, I would avoid a background, it would take up too much space. For a tree frog viv, something simple like a long branch and a single vine would be cool.


----------



## Gopher7891 (Aug 29, 2011)

wow boom I never thought about that. I was planning on building a narrow-branched tree/root system in the viv with several plateaus for the frogs to rest on, in addition to other roots protruding into the center of the terrarium from the upper and mid levels. This way, I could give them plenty of space to rest and frolick around. I was also considering a canopy of roots in a location or two just so if they loose their footing from the upper areas, they don't plummet to their death. 

For the lighting, I'm considering mounting some lights from the sides, though I'm leaning more toward external lighting systems at the bottom of the aquarium.


----------



## Hennessy (Feb 4, 2011)

This tank looks like an awesome project. I would do something like HX does with this setup. A fake tree that goes straight up the middle. Broms to fill it out as much as you want. and the height of the tank would be perfect for a Red-eyed tree frog. You could even incorporate a pump that operates a drip wall inside the tree! All you would need is a drip manifold with say 8-12 attachments.


----------



## Neontra (Aug 16, 2011)

Actually, my greenhouse mag came in today, they're selling T5VHO (Yes, that's what they're called. T5 very high output) so maybe some of those on the side, and one of those insane 27,000 lumen marijuana growing bulbs. That'll work well. Maybe a little to well, haha.


----------



## Gopher7891 (Aug 29, 2011)

I'd come home from work one day and the feds will be at my house.


----------



## Neontra (Aug 16, 2011)

Sorry I couldn't edit the last post, time expired, but it's actually called the "Master Blaster 1500 HPS Lamp, 206,000 lumens, and only 150$!
Really?
1500 Watt HPS Lamp for the Master Blaster Electronic Ballast The Master Blaster 1500 watt lamp is the highest output lamp in the indusrtry with an amazing 206,000 initisl lumens! This 2000K temperature lamp was designed for use in our larger air-cooled hoods, such as the *Magnum XXXL 6" & 8"* and our Blockbuster 6" & 8". These lamps have been specifically engineered for horticulture applications. Master Blaster® lamps are high quality , feaure robust contrustion and have excellent reliability at an economical price. One year warranty.

lol....


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

problem with that is the bottom of the viv will be lit, but the top will be like living on the sun and probably start burning your plants.


----------



## punctata (Jan 31, 2011)

I would do a group of Clown Tree frogs. They are small and full of a ton of energy and will use all that space for sure.


----------



## Steve25 (Jan 29, 2010)

I'd suggest a t5 or t5vho mounted on the side. I use t5ho quad 48" puts 20,000 lumens on my 55 gal carnivorous tank. 

The tank design seems awkward to clean, and measures finding frogs. As for display purposes that is awesome


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

The first thing I would suggest is figuring out how your going to clean the acrylic of any crud that ends up on it... you need to have multiple access points at the very worst... 

Ed


----------



## Neontra (Aug 16, 2011)

Ed proves a great point, especially if you kept tree frogs, as they defecate a lot. A dart frog would be best to keep in there, as their waste isn't nearly as bad as a tree frog, so you wouldn't have to clean the "poopy" off the acrylic. If you do need to clean it, you might try something like a sham wow, or even a folded (not crumbled) paper towel.


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

Personally, I would nix any animals and just keep lovely, showy plants in it.


----------



## aaronbrown (Oct 10, 2011)

why dont you lay it on end and cut doors and dividers and make it multiple cages


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Neontra said:


> Ed proves a great point, especially if you kept tree frogs, as they defecate a lot. A dart frog would be best to keep in there, as their waste isn't nearly as bad as a tree frog, so you wouldn't have to clean the "poopy" off the acrylic. If you do need to clean it, you might try something like a sham wow, or even a folded (not crumbled) paper towel.


The crap isn't the worst thing to try and clean off the glass. If treefrogs roost on the glass for any length of time, a film builds up that is part shed mucous and part shed skin.. that can require the glass to be scraped clean if it gets even slightly dry. 

Ed


----------

